# Puppy arriving today!



## irishbunny (Sep 6, 2009)

I am hopping up and down with excitement, she's coming today yay! She's making a two and a half hour journey down here with my Grandparents. Ah, I can't wait to see my ball of cuteness! :inlove:


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 6, 2009)

Awe, make sure to take loads of pics right away, the first few hours are the best, *Exploration mode* lol.


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 6, 2009)

I will, she should be here in about an hour inkbouce:


----------



## whaleyk98 (Sep 6, 2009)

what breed is she?


----------



## BSAR (Sep 6, 2009)

Aww can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 6, 2009)

Awesome!!  

Can't wait to see pictures


----------



## kirsterz09 (Sep 6, 2009)

waiting eagerly for some pics!


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 6, 2009)

She's here and is so cute! Photobucket hasn't been working properly lately, is it for everyone else? Can't upload pictures but I'll find another way.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 6, 2009)

I haven't tried uploading to photobucket (but was just getting ready too!). I will let you know if it's messed up for me.  

In the meantime, you could try http://tinypic.com  

Emily


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 6, 2009)

Ok thanks Emily!

Heres a video for the moment till I upload to Tiny pic! I just put on her new collar and she was scratching at it like crazy.

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/2jApS00i9ls&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## degrassi (Sep 6, 2009)

My god she is cute!!!! What breed is she?


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks!
Her Mother is a Miniature Jack Russell and her Dad a slighty bigger fluffy terrier.


----------



## missyscove (Sep 6, 2009)

She's really cute! Congratulations.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 6, 2009)

WOW, is she ever cuuuuuute! She hops like a bunny in the video! What are you going to name her? I want a puppy!


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 6, 2009)

Ok got some pictures


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh she is TOO cute!! 
You must send her here straight away  

Emily


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 6, 2009)

I am in love! Expect lots of pics!


----------



## Amy27 (Sep 6, 2009)

Congrats on the new puppy. She is sooo cute!!!!


----------



## HopsandLops (Sep 6, 2009)

We are getting our new puppy tomorrow, congrats on your new little *CUTE* baby!


----------



## Becca (Sep 7, 2009)

OMG Shes gorgeous!!!!!!!

I'm coming to steal her 

Can't wait for more pics!!! x


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 7, 2009)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> WOW, is she ever cuuuuuute! She hops like a bunny in the video! What are you going to name her? I want a puppy!


Haha I know she does hop like a bunny!
Her names Holly 

Thanks everyone, she's really hard to take pictures cause she keeps hopping around and trying to eat my camera! She didn't cry last night thank God cause she got to cuddle up with my other dog.


----------



## Becca (Sep 7, 2009)

Aaaw Holly's such a sweet name! I think it suits her


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 7, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> Aaaw Holly's such a sweet name! I think it suits her


Thanks 
We didn't realise till after we named her that we now have two dogs with names beginning with H, Holly and Heidi lol!


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 7, 2009)

Very cute puppy! :inlove:


----------



## kirsterz09 (Sep 7, 2009)

cuteness overload lol! I soooo want one!!!!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 7, 2009)

OOOH!!! Stubbular tail action!
I love the little round puppy tummy. She's too funny and sweet, charging across the floor and scratching mid way 

I wonder what a first class flight to Canada would cost...onder:


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 7, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> I wonder what a first class flight to Canada would cost...onder:


Hehe, she's definitely not going anywhere :biggrin2:


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm sure Holly would love to live with Luca... ... 
She's so cute!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 8, 2009)

Aw I love the name Holly! Good job! Do you have more photos of her?


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks!
Yeah I just took some more I'll upload them later, lot's of study to do!


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 10, 2009)

More Holly pictures, sorry they are so big but I think they are better that way lol!







Sleepy puppy, I'm wearing my uniform incase anyone was wondering!
















Chewing my tights!


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 10, 2009)

Love the pic's. 

My fav isthe pic of the puppy sleeping. How Sweet!! :inlove:


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 11, 2009)

I love the second to last one. She's a joy


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 11, 2009)

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


> I love the second to last one. She's a joy


Thanks, I was training her how to sit today and she's catching on really quickly.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 11, 2009)

Yeah puppies are very quick. So teach her early lol. More pictures then?


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 11, 2009)

Lol I'll try put some up tomorrow


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 17, 2011)

Awww just reading back over old threads, can't believe she is nearly two!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jul 17, 2011)

wow Irishbunny! I just got an email from RO... surprised I still remember my login and password!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 23, 2011)

Prisca!!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jul 23, 2011)

ALI !! Hahahaha


----------



## MILU (Jul 24, 2011)

At first I thought it was a bunny, hehe
It's a cute doggie, congrats!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 24, 2011)

Need updated doggy pics.


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 26, 2011)

I'll put some up when I get my new laptop, have no computer at th mo


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 9, 2011)

Updated pictures of my doggie, Holly.


----------

